# Help please. I just got started with Uninet iColor 550 and I am stuck.. 🤭



## Cameron A. (Jan 10, 2021)

I am a Mac user and graphic designer that uses Adobe photoshop and illustrator. I’m finding out that I need a windows device for the rip software. For some reason the rip software isn’t sending artwork to the printer. I used a usb flash drive and it printed a pdf file. This is day 3 of getting no where 🤯.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you using IColor ProRIP to communicate your iColor 550?


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

If you look at the bottom of this page within system specifications, you'll see that your suspicion is correct & the O.S required for this printer is Windows only.

https://www.icolorprint.com/products/icolor550


----------



## Cameron A. (Jan 10, 2021)

JynxDezyns said:


> If you look at the bottom of this page within system specifications, you'll see that your suspicion is correct & the O.S required for this printer is Windows only.
> 
> https://www.icolorprint.com/products/icolor550


Thank your for you fast reply and assistance. I am using the rip software on the windows computer. It shows pending and almost feels like the printer isn’t getting the artwork 🤷‍♂️?


----------



## Cameron A. (Jan 10, 2021)

jimdtg said:


> Are you using IColor ProRIP to communicate your iColor 550?


Hi, yes I am using iColor ProRIP on a windows device to communicate to the iColor 550. I have the usb cord connecting from the windows device to the 550 printer as well.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you joined this group on Facebook? A lot of helpful info there.








White Toner Success Group | Facebook


The largest fan club of white toner laser printers. We collaborate, ask for help, share ideas, show successes and failures...so that we can all learn from each other and be successful. OKI White...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Cameron A. (Jan 10, 2021)

mfatty500 said:


> Have you joined this group on Facebook? A lot of helpful info there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent the request late last night, so let me log in today to see I was accepted


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Cameron A. said:


> Hi, yes I am using iColor ProRIP on a windows device to communicate to the iColor 550. I have the usb cord connecting from the windows device to the 550 printer as well.


That should try with network connection as they recommended to see how it works.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Go into windows control panel on the pc & make sure that the printer is displaying correctly in device manager, if it's not, did you install the printer driver before you plugged the printer into the pc ?


----------



## Cameron A. (Jan 10, 2021)

JynxDezyns said:


> Go into windows control panel on the pc & make sure that the printer is displaying correctly in device manager, if it's not, did you install the printer driver before you plugged the printer into the pc ?


Thank you!! Okay I will check all that you mentioned. Yes I installed the rip software before plugging the usb from monitor to printer.


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

The rip software can be installed at any time it is different to the printer driver. The printer should be plugged into the pc not the monitor.


----------



## Cameron A. (Jan 10, 2021)

JynxDezyns said:


> The rip software can be installed at any time it is different to the printer driver. The printer should be plugged into the pc not the monitor.


Yes correct this monitor has the PC all in one. Sorry for the verbiage I’m a Mac user 🥲


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

rip software is not the printer drivers


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

So far, you didn't get support from UniNet??


----------



## Kiguizan (Jul 6, 2020)

Cameron A. said:


> I am a Mac user and graphic designer that uses Adobe photoshop and illustrator. I’m finding out that I need a windows device for the rip software. For some reason the rip software isn’t sending artwork to the printer. I used a usb flash drive and it printed a pdf file. This is day 3 of getting no where 🤯.
> [/QU





Cameron A. said:


> I am a Mac user and graphic designer that uses Adobe photoshop and illustrator. I’m finding out that I need a windows device for the rip software. For some reason the rip software isn’t sending artwork to the printer. I used a usb flash drive and it printed a pdf file. This is day 3 of getting no where 🤯.


you need to configure the Queue is very simple .. is to add the driver inside the RIP ..


----------



## Kiguizan (Jul 6, 2020)

Cameron A. said:


> I am a Mac user and graphic designer that uses Adobe photoshop and illustrator. I’m finding out that I need a windows device for the rip software. For some reason the rip software isn’t sending artwork to the printer. I used a usb flash drive and it printed a pdf file. This is day 3 of getting no where 🤯.


I think is the second menu open it and you need to add your printer .. via USD or TCP


----------



## Cameron A. (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you it was the dongle


----------



## Cameron A. (Jan 10, 2021)

Kiguizan said:


> you need to configure the Queue is very simple .. is to add the driver inside the RIP ..


Thank you it was the dongle


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Is your problem solved yet?


----------



## Cameron A. (Jan 10, 2021)

jimdtg said:


> Is your problem solved yet?


Yes, it was the dongle.


----------



## JiggaUTP3 (Oct 22, 2020)

Cameron A. said:


> I am a Mac user and graphic designer that uses Adobe photoshop and illustrator. I’m finding out that I need a windows device for the rip software. For some reason the rip software isn’t sending artwork to the printer. I used a usb flash drive and it printed a pdf file. This is day 3 of getting no where 🤯.


CAM sorry you didn't rip only works in WIN


----------



## JiggaUTP3 (Oct 22, 2020)

CAM rip only operates in WIN good thing your PHOTOSHOP & ILLUSTRATOR will work in WIN


----------

